# Gander Mountain Said to Be Preparing to File For Bankruptcy



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am surprised to hear this. If this leads to store closures, which it likely will, there will be some good deals to be had.

Gander Mountain said to be preparing to file for bankruptcy | Business | stltoday.com


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They'd sell a lot more if they didn't try to make a fortune off of every item sold.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have found it hard to do business with them for the most part. I don't mind paying a little more if I get the service and support I am paying for. Gander Mountain for the most part was not even in the game on prices for thing I would purchase.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The one comment under the article says it all .... GM is not price competitive, "a great place to look but not to buy".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> They'd sell a lot more if they didn't try to make a fortune off of every item sold.


Exactly. When one opened in Jacksonville a few years ago, I paid a visit.
Prices were too high for this country boy.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Gander Mtn is price gouge central, if they took 15% off all their prices wouldnt be so bad.

Hope they end up dumping a ton of stuff on the cheap so I can stock on reloading materiald and a good grinder

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Tonight on the radio I heard the same thing about Mc Sports. Their prices sucked also unless you caught a good sale.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Killed by Amazon, eBay, Walmart and Costco.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Killed by Amazon, eBay, Walmart and Costco.


They did it to themselves. We had one for a while close by. The only time I bought something was because it was on sale and the sale price was decent. THAT didn't happen often. The store closed after a couple of years.

I used to buy from Cheaper Than Dirt until the 1st ammo scare. They were the first to skyrocket their prices and I haven't spent a nickel there since.

Bass Pro and Cabela's both have decent prices so when I need something and it's not on sale, I'll still buy there.

Mostly, I buy online when I know what I want. PSA, Sportsman's Outdoor Superstore, Primary Arms and a few others have decent prices, decent sales and decent customer service.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Denton said:


> They'd sell a lot more if they didn't try to make a fortune off of every item sold.


They have some great items and occassionally a good sale but man their prices are significantly higher than Cabela's or even Bass Pro! Couple in the fact they have to compete with Academy and worse yet Wallmart, I dont see how they have kept their heads above water this long.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> They have some great items and occassionally a good sale but man their prices are significantly higher than Cabela's or even Bass Pro! Couple in the fact they have to compete with Academy and worse yet Wallmart, I dont see how they have kept their heads above water this long.


The only thing I will say is they have a very wide variety of ammo.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Denton said:


> The only thing I will say is they have a very wide variety of ammo.


If I had a LGS and charged $0.25/round for .22LR, then I would have always had it in stock during the shortage too.

*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> The one comment under the article says it all .... GM is not price competitive, "a great place to look but not to buy".


 When on the road with work I would often leave the motel and wander over to a GM. My interest in weapons always lead me to look over the case. At that time you had to work at it to not sell me a firearm.
Often a box of ammo was 40% over any other local option.
I hope they figure it out it would be sad to lose what they could be.Nonverbal Communication


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

They did get the name right. Walk in and take a gander at those prices :vs_OMG: and walk out.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Thats about the size of it all in a nut shell Chipper...aint it?


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Tonight on the radio I heard the same thing about Mc Sports. Their prices sucked also unless you caught a good sale.


MC has been having trouble for years. About 20 years ago it seems they lost their vision of what they wanted to be.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

An update.....



> Gander Mountain may close many stores


It may or may not lead to some good deals to the public as stores close.

Gander Mountain may close many stores | KARE11.com


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You have to also consider Bass PRO and Cabela's effect on them also.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Going out of Business Liquidation at all 126 locations.

Gander Mtn ? We Live Outdoors


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If you believe this article, which I do, folks should be able to get some good firearm deals at Gander Stores.

Camping World CEO says Gander Mountain made a bad bet on guns | Business | stltoday.com


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

But I thought that Le Pen had no chance to win....



> Betting Markets Flip to Marine Le Pen in Final Hours Before Election





> Marine Le Pen jumped to a huge lead Sunday over elitist Emmanuel Macron in the betting markets.
> 
> Le Pen holds a higher number of bets that Donald Trump or Brexit did last year.
> 
> Currently Oddschecker has Marine Le Pen leading Macron 76.64% to 23.36%.


Betting Markets Flip to Marine Le Pen in Final Hours Before Election


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good deals coming.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Basically, their prices were too high, and their service was too lousy, least the GM around here, it surprised me ours lasted as long as it did.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Basically, their prices were too high, and their service was too lousy, least the GM around here, it surprised me ours lasted as long as it did.


I do agree that their prices were too high, but I did get some decent service when I did buy from them.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

RedLion said:


> I do agree that their prices were too high, but I did get some decent service when I did buy from them.


I've been in store near here a few times and all I ever saw was young adults. Most trying to look busy.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

On a trip today and visited a Gander Mountain for the 1st time. Lots of signs in and out of the store saying "Going out of business" and "40% off". Even discounted the prices were high in my uneducated opinion. They also had a "Now Hiring" sign by the front door so I asked if they were actually going out of business. Nope, some stores are closing but that store was planning to stay in business.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The local kmart here went out of bidness... they had a closing sale where they added 57% to all items and then discounted them with a red tag by 25%

had to wait until the last 2-3 days to get a deal


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> The local kmart here went out of bidness... they had a closing sale where they added 57% to all items and then discounted them with a red tag by 25%
> 
> had to wait until the last 2-3 days to get a deal


 In JR high I worked at a store. We would put apple pie on sale 10 cents off, we would then raise whip cream 12 cents. Always a scam going on.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> The local kmart here went out of bidness... they had a closing sale where they added 57% to all items and then discounted them with a red tag by 25%
> 
> had to wait until the last 2-3 days to get a deal


Not a K-mart to be seen here in Houston. they have been gone for years around these parts.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> In JR high I worked at a store. We would put apple pie on sale 10 cents off, we would then raise whip cream 12 cents. Always a scam going on.


It's always "perceived value" that counts.


----------

